# Einsteigerset



## fischkopflarry (19. April 2009)

hallo 
hab seit freitag den schein und möchte gern angeln gehen nur ich brauch ne einsteiger rute ambesten als set also ne allround rute +rolle ich denke mal das es für den anfang vollkommen ausreichen würde oder ?
also verkauft jmd ne einsteiger rute oder rolle oder habt ihr paar links oder so :vik:


----------



## Pizza-Service (19. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

hi fischkopflarry
ich würd an deiner stelle in ein angelshop gehen und dich beraten lassen..
nimm ein paar ruten in die hand und da merkst du schon welche passt..

gruß Dirk


----------



## Elfredo82 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, geh am besten in den Laden.
Dort kriegst du ne Beratung, und vielleicht auch noch ein paar gute Tipps zum Fischen. 


Gruß Fred


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

Die erste und für Dich beste Beratung kriegst Du bei dem Händler, bei dem auch die anderen Angler der Gewässer, in denen Du angeln willst, hingehen. Der hat dann auch die Produkte da, die für diese Gewässer passen weil die auch dementsprechend nachgefragt werden. 

Wenn du spezielle Fragen hast, dann kannst du hier im Board suchen/posten. 

Die Frage nach dem "EinsteigerAllroundSet" gibts schon tausendmal. Das ist wie die EierlegendeWollMilchSau, die absolut passende Kombi für alle Einsteiger gibts halt einfach nicht. 

Dann musst Du Dich drauf einstellen, auch ein bißchen Geld zu investieren. Mit vermeintlich günstigen Produkten zahlst man schnell zweimal, da die Ansprüche ans Gerät mit jedem Tag Angelerfahrung steigen. 

Überleg Dir lieber mal, in welchem Gewässer du angeln möchtest, auf welche Fischart und mit welcher Technik du angeln willst. Dann können wir schon ein wenig mehr helfen. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## fischkopflarry (19. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

würde gerne auf friedfisch angeln


----------



## fischkopflarry (19. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

bin ja noch schüler desswegen suche ich etwas günstigeres 
da ich nicht sehr viel ausgeben kann ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

Geh doch mal an das Gewässer wo du dann angeln willst. Dort schaust du was die anderen Angler fangen und womit.#a
Wenn dich eine bestimmte Art und Weise Fische zu fangen besonders reizt, schau dir das Gerät genau an welches die Angler verwenden.|bigeyes
Dann suchst du dir beim Tackledealer ähnliches Gerät in deiner Preisklasse und machst es ebenso.#6


----------



## fischkopflarry (19. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

xD nicht schlecht ...nicht schlecht thx


----------



## saiblingsjäger (22. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

Petri!

Schau mal beim Gerlinger... Da kriegst Du wirklich günstiges und taugliches Einsteigergerät. Fürn Anfang langt Dir mit Sicherheit ne Rute bis 60gr Wurgewicht und eine bis 40gr. Kauf Dir noch zwei Rollen eine mit Schnurfassung +100m 0,30 für die härtere und eine mit Schnurfassung +100 0,25, damit bis Du für den Anfang gut gerüstet. Alles andere ergibt sich von selbst! Wirst sehen...;-)

Viel Spaß & Petri
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## Boendall (22. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*



fischkopflarry schrieb:


> bin ja noch schüler desswegen suche ich etwas günstigeres
> da ich nicht sehr viel ausgeben kann ...


 

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, Billig gekauft wird oft teuer (Qualität hat seinen Preis).

Ich hab so ein wenig das Gefühl, dass du deine Methode/deinen Fisch erst suchst und genau da ist es schwer Ratschläge zu erteilen, einer der das Spinnfischen für sich entdeckt hat wird dir dazu raten, während dir wiederum ein Anhänger des Feeder fischen sagen wird, das ist das Beste.

Mit einem Einsteiger Allround Set bist du sicher gut beraten, ALLERDINGS muss dir bewusst sein, dass sowas nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch ist und wenn du deine Lieblingsmethode gefunden hast, wirs du sehr schnell schauen, dass du besseres, auf deine Art des Angelns abgestimmtes Zeug bekommst.

Ich würde eine (leichtere) Grundrute wählen, da du die Option auf Posenmontage dir damit offenhältst, aber wie gesagt, sobald du deine liebste Art gefunden hast, wirst du schnell unzufrieden sein und was hochwertigeres suchen.

Ich habe zum Beispiel 0 Erfahrung mit der Bolognese, hab mir darum eine Rute um 40€ bei Hiki bestellt, da es eine relativ günstige Einsteigerrute ist und ich noch nicht weiß, ob mir diese Art des Angelns gefällt. Könnte sein, dass ich 40€ in den Sand gesetzt habe, da es für mich uninteressant ist, könnte auch sein das die nächste Stange teurer wird, da es mich begeistert. Ich werde es erst wissen, wenn die Rute ausgetestet wird.

So Long Boe


----------



## michi2244 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

Kommt darauf an,an welchen Gewässer du Fischen willst.
Willst du eher an ein Fließgewässer oder an ein stehendes Gewässer angeln.
Willst du nur auf Grund Angeln oder mit der Pose dein Glück versuchen.

Als Einsteiger für ein stehendes Gewässer würde ich eine Grundrute mit bis zu 60g WG nehmen.
Zum Fischen mit der Pose würde ich eine Matchrute oder eine Winkelpicker nehmen.
Für ein Fließgewässer nimmst du am besten eine Feederute oder eine Grundrute mit mehr als 60g WG( ist aber Strömungsabhängig ).

Gehe am besten in den Angel laden deines Vertrauens.Der Verkäufer kann dich anhand deines Zielfisches sehr gut beraten und dir eine passende Ausrüstung zusammenstellen.
Meistens haben sie im Geschäft ein sehr gute Auswahl an Angel-Combos die ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben.

Eine gute Ausrüstung bekommst du schon für 200 euro würde ich mal sagen,kann mich aber auch irren (vielleicht auch weniger ).


----------



## Koalabaer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

soll ich dir was sagen,meine erste Feeder war eine Mitchell für 40Euro!einfach weil ich es nur mal ausprobieren wollte.Und ich fische die immer noch hin und wieder 
Mit ca. 120gr Wurfgewicht deckt man schon einen relativ großen Bereich ab!Die geht zum Karpfenangeln mit Selbsthakmethode über Posenfischen bis hin zu Raubfisch für fast alles!
Stimmt!so richtig optimal ist die nicht für alle möglichen Angelarten,aber es geht.
Aber so lange du nicht weißt,welche deine bevorzugte Angelmethode ist,wird es schwer mit Tipp's.
Ansonsten die schon weiter oben empfohlenen Grundruten mit ca.60gr WG.


----------



## Boendall (23. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> soll ich dir was sagen,meine erste Feeder war eine Mitchell für 40Euro!einfach weil ich es nur mal ausprobieren wollte.Und ich fische die immer noch hin und wieder
> Mit ca. 120gr Wurfgewicht deckt man schon einen relativ großen Bereich ab!Die geht zum Karpfenangeln mit Selbsthakmethode über Posenfischen bis hin zu Raubfisch für fast alles!
> Stimmt!so richtig optimal ist die nicht für alle möglichen Angelarten,aber es geht.
> Aber so lange du nicht weißt,welche deine bevorzugte Angelmethode ist,wird es schwer mit Tipp's.
> Ansonsten die schon weiter oben empfohlenen Grundruten mit ca.60gr WG.


Absolut deiner Meinung.

@TE Bedenke bitte, dass es mit Rute Rolle Schnur Haken noch nicht getan ist.

Gerade bei Sachen wie Kescher oder ähnlichen Zubehör solltest du auf keinen Fall sparen, da du sowas dein ganzes Anglerleben benötigst und einmasl einen guten und etwas teureren Kesche kaufen ist viel gescheiter als den erstbesten kleinen Klappkescher um 7,50€.

Ich würde dir etwas in dieser Art empfehlen:
http://www.1a-angelshop.de/index.html?kescher_senken_netze_senk-_kescherstock.htm so lang als möglich zum ausziehen.
und 
http://www.angeldiskont.com/product_info.php?products_id=3437&cPath=20_89
natürlich. (Muss nicht bei diesen Shops sein, fürgewöhnlich bekommst du beim Fachhändler in deiner Nähe auch einen Kescherstock und das Kopfteil)

Auf den Stock kannst du natürlich unterschiedliche Netze aufschrauben, je nachdem auf welchen Fisch du losgehst.

Ich habe ein kleineres Netz für Forelle (da lass ich den Stock auch ganz eingezogen) und für die Mur ein grösseres, da dort auch schon mal schöne Brassen/Barben usw. möglich sind.
Dort muss ich aufgrund des Ufers den Kescherstock fast ganz ausfahren.

Hatte erst auch immer billige Klappkescher und musste mich regelmässig ärgern (Stock zu kurz, Klappmechanismus macht mucken usw.)


----------



## fischkopflarry (23. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

würde gern in nem stillen gewässer (ein kleiner see) auf friedfisch gehen und ich will werde es mit einer pose versuchen


----------



## Boendall (23. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

EINE Pose wird etwas wenig sein, einmal abgerissen ist sie weg 

Das ALLERWICHTIGSTE am Angeln ist, dass man geht, sonst wird man nichts fangen|supergri

Also ich wünsch dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil und viel Spass am Wasser.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

Moin!

Wenn Du nicht in einen Laden gehen willst schreib mal den hier an,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=14992

Tommy wird da bestimmt was für Dich haben


----------



## fischkopflarry (23. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

ja ich weiss ich werde mir ja merhrere holen usw ich rede dass ich mit ner pose angeln will und nicht mit blei


----------



## Boendall (23. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*



fischkopflarry schrieb:


> ja ich weiss ich werde mir ja merhrere holen usw ich rede dass ich mit ner pose angeln will und nicht mit blei


 
War ja ein Scherz, drum der Zwinkersmilie.
Dachte mir, dass du dir mehrere holst.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*



fischkopflarry schrieb:


> ja ich weiss ich werde mir ja merhrere holen usw ich rede dass ich mit ner pose angeln will und nicht mit blei



Kauf Dir am Anfang bloß nichts zu spezielles. 
Mit einer einfachen Allroundrute kann man locker beide Methoden (Pose/Blei) fischen.


----------



## fischkopflarry (23. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

joa würde ich auch nicht machen weil ich mir fürs erste nichts spezielles sprich teures leisten kann /will :q
nana mein dad wollte mir ne rute uns so holen aber will alles von meinem eigenen geld holen :q


----------



## MrFloppy (27. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

eine rute, die nahezu allroundfähig ist, wäre zb. eine spinnrute mit nem wurfgewicht von ca. 10 - 50g in 3m länge. damit kannst du grund-, posen- und spinnfischen. eine meerforellenrute wäre da zb. ganz passabel.
ein beispiel: http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-black-bull-meerforellenrute-2tlg-300m1045g-p-753.html

oder: http://www.angel-discount24.de/daiwa-powermesh-leichte-spinnrute-2teilig-300m1035g-p-1068.html

oder: http://www.angel-discount24.de/daiwa-fisher-triforce-spinnrute-2tlg-300m1040g-p-4109.html
bzw. eine nummer stärker: http://www.angel-discount24.de/daiwa-fisher-triforce-spinnrute-2tlg-300m2060g-p-4100.html


als rolle eine 3000er größe mit einer tiefen und einer flachen spule, dann kannst du eine spule mit ner stärkeren schnur, eine mit ner feineren bespulen. 

zb. http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-black-150m028mm-p-3628.html

oder: http://server5.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...6&bnr=1046041100&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=E4BA

oder: http://boddenangler.de/Shimano-Nexave-2500-FB

ich würde an deiner stelle keine ganz billigen geräte kaufen, da du mit denen nicht lange deine freude haben wirst. also keine 10 oder 20 euro plastikrollen ....

dazu ne 0,22er und ne 0,28er monofile und du bist für fast alles gerüstet. geflochtene schnüre sind für den anfang (meiner meinung) nur bedingt geeignet.


----------



## Dirk30 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerset*

Schau mal hier KLICK

Scheint wohl für den Anfang zu reichen.:m


----------

